

A NoSQL Community Effort - alexpopescu
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/1304843078/a-nosql-community-effort
I'd like to kindly ask the help from the NoSQL community (and not only) for putting together better structured references of NoSQL databases (and I'm including here pretty much everything non-relational) and existing case studies. Over the last months I've realized I cannot accomplish this alone.
======
alexpopescu
(Oops... I've managed to lose my initial comment.) Shortly, after writing
about the NoSQL space for over 10 months, I've realized that putting together
some good reference, structured materials about NoSQL databases and their case
studies would be possible only with community's help.

